# Seaton Sound Offers a Tasty Deal on Flashback SubMersive Cabinets



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Audiophiles and home theater enthusiasts crave deep, clean, bass and yearn for their subs to devour the most demanding of reference material without batting an eye. There are a host of companies, many of which are internet direct, that manufacture subs and quite a few have established themselves amongst a stable that produce highly regarded models. Seaton Sound is one of those companies.

One of Seaton’s legendary models is the original sealed Seaton SubMersive. It sported dual 15-inch drivers, 3-inch diameter voice coils, a robust 1,000 Watt amplifier and a +/- 3db 19-200Hz frequency response. This model was eventually re-branded as the SubMersive HP and loaded with a 2400 Watt high efficiency amplifier. Seaton also has released a SubMersive HP+ unit that allows a primary SubMersive HP+ sub to drive itself and a second tethered unit.








Times have apparently been going well at Seaton Sound. They are reporting that August through October have been some of the busiest months in the company’s history. Much to their credit, Seaton says it’s facing a significant backlog with SubMersive HP and F2 cabinets on order. Their plan is clear their backlog over the next 1-3 weeks, but anticipate that some cabinet finishes will take longer.

During this waiting period, Mark Seaton says that he reached-out to the original cabinet maker for the SubMersive. They have jointly agreed to manufacture a quick run of several dozen original textured black painted cabinets. The cabinets are constructed using a Baltic Birch ply and will feature peg mounted grills (as opposed to the standard magnet grills).

“Long story short, timing was good for both of our businesses and we came to an agreement to run a large batch of SubMersives at a very attractive cost,” blogs Mark Seaton. “Depending on interest and available pricing, we may do a run of these textured black painted cabinets one to two times a year. But I guarantee pricing will be much higher, as there will be a significant price bump coming to all powered units after the first of the year.”

The best news for Seaton customers is that this short-run of “flashback” cabinets will be in-stock and ready to ship with a three day turnaround time. Seaton is offering a $200 savings per “flashback” cabinet over standard black oak and maple SubMersive HP (and HP+) cabinets. They are also offering a $225 flat-rate shipping for pairs of SubMersive cabinets within the Continental United States. This means that customers can save up to $400 by ordering two of these units (depending which combination of SubMersive subs are selected). If you’re interested, don’t wait... Seaton reports they have already sold ten units and they don't expect the remaining units to last long.


_Image Credit: Seaton Sound_


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm going to pick up my 2nd Seaton tomorrow. Dual Seatons should sound incredible. I'll keep everyone posted.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

ewardjr69 said:


> I'm going to pick up my 2nd Seaton tomorrow. Dual Seatons should sound incredible. I'll keep everyone posted.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using HTShack


Oh my - hope you have quake insurance! :hsd:


----------

